# Floor boxes installed in the wall?



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Try this. Low volt, 120v, all together. Never tried one, but take a look: http://www.aifittings.com/whnew98.htm


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

I may be wrong (if I am, someone here will correct me I'm sure :laughing: ) but floor rated boxes may not be allowed in a wall, and very well may not fit.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Also, the floor box's trim ring generally will only accommodate floor tile or carpet. So you will not get that pretty finish with drywall on a floor box.

I have seen boxes similiar to the Arlington that John posted....and they are just for such applications as an LCD or Plasma.


----------



## shazam (Apr 16, 2007)

Or here http://www.datacommelectronics.com/product.php?ID=430


----------



## Jacob S (Nov 21, 2007)

This is a pretty cool wall box too:

http://www.fsrinc.com/products/PWB-100.htm.

FSR makes all kinds of cool floor and wall boxes. 
Probably more of a commercial item though.
Jacob


----------



## coffdrop007 (Jun 4, 2008)

My experience is that you can use wall lights on ceilings, roof speakers in walls and floor boxes in walls, as long as it is not prohibited in the specs. If you like the box and there is enough room, put it in. Sometimes a little fiddling is required if the clips are more suited to floor covering thicknesses and so forth.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Jacob S said:


> This is a pretty cool wall box too:
> 
> http://www.fsrinc.com/products/PWB-100.htm.
> 
> ...


 
We have used many of these in conference rooms and offices, they hold up well. The ones for Arlington turn colors and distort if they get any direct sunlight.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I use the Carlon SC300PRR three-gang dual voltage flat panel boxes, when I can. With direct wall mounted flat panel installs though, it almost always seems that no matter how good of a box you come up with, the TV and mounting bracket manufactures just don’t allow any room for it. I just did a couple of wall mounted Philips flat panel installs and there was barely enough room for a horizontal duplex receptacle in about a 5-inch by 3-inch area designated by the bracket manufacturer. Not very installer friendly. I think they must be designed by the devil. :devil2:

This Carlon, [Lamson] part number also is the same as T&B now!


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

we just had a manufactuer pitch us on the first one listed http://www.aifittings.com/whnew98.htm. I really like the metal one though that Jacob linked. http://www.fsrinc.com/products/PWB-100.htm

Would the extra cost of the metal one be justified?


----------



## hbiss (Mar 1, 2008)

I do a lot of commercial and one problem with the plastic boxes is that you can't use them with AC or MC cable. That leaves the FSR which is expensive and not readily available.

-Hal


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

hbiss said:


> I do a lot of commercial and one problem with the plastic boxes is that you can't use them with AC or MC cable. That leaves the FSR which is expensive and not readily available.
> 
> -Hal


Shut UP!! what you know about AC/MC cables mind your own BUsniess thats power work not low voltage!!!!!!:no: I have *NO* respect for you!!!!


----------



## Charlie K (Aug 14, 2008)

Mr. Biss the DataCom 45-0021 can be used with a metal or plastic back box. There is no reason that it can not be used for ac or mc cables. The Arlington box has a 1/2" knock out in it and there is no reason it cant be used with a single mc cable.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Charlie K said:


> Mr. Biss the DataCom 45-0021 can be used with a metal or plastic back box. There is no reason that it can not be used for ac or mc cables. The Arlington box has a 1/2" knock out in it and there is no reason it cant be used with a single mc cable.


With the propper connector.

Shazam: Back in the olden days.. We called these "clock receptacles":wheelchair:
http://www.datacommelectronics.com/product.php?ID=430


----------



## spoon (Dec 9, 2008)

Jacob S said:


> This is a pretty cool wall box too:
> 
> PWB-100.
> 
> Jacob


Good one Jake. I've never used these but they look pretty slick.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Jacob S said:


> This is a pretty cool wall box too:
> 
> http://www.fsrinc.com/products/PWB-100.htm.
> 
> ...


I used this one for my TV, looks great and went in easy. 

Took about 3 weeks to get in though because I couldn't find anyone local that stocked it. Seems this would sell good at home depot even though.


----------

